# Heresy of the Inquisitior Lord



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa really hated her home. It was nothing but bad memories. Yet it was also where she delivered the Emperor judgment to her enemies. It was here where she served the Emperor. Yet no matter how much time she spent here, she just couldn’t get use to it. The black ships always sent chills down her spine. Yet she pushed those thoughts aside and focused on her mission. Her Inquisitor Lord had gathered a diverse group of henchmen’s to do this work. She waited besides the shuttle in the cargo bay waiting for them to arrive so she could give them there orders. As she look around she saw tech priests and servitors simply working on the others ships. She then continued to look around trying to spot her squad.

((OOC: Where still taking new recruits. Also feel free to use the sign up thread as an OOC
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=30999))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades stood watching the interrogator from the shadows for awhile, content to simply watch. She did indeed have a powerful mind, he could sense the power in her, _ah what faith can bring the faithful_, he though to himself. A servitor rolled by him, completely oblivious to the dark figure in the shadows. Hades fingered one of the daggers he had under his cloak with his left hand, it helped him concentrate when he needed to. A techpriest who stopped about ten feet infront of him stopped to read a dataslate, he shivered and walked away after gazing into the darkness where Hades was. Hades smiled under his hood, his mind could have a terrifying effect on some of the weaker souls. It would feel as though they were being watched and were carrying a great burden, of course it was magnified for some psykers but the interrogator when he had met her showed no sign so he knew she would prove a good ally. 

When he deemed it time he slowly came out of the shadows, looking like a wraith from hell, his robes looking like a shadow that wrapped around him. He stopped by the Interrogator, _"Hello Elisa." _he said quietly without even looking at her. He could feel the psychic backwash from the contact of their auras, it made him almost giddy, but he hid it well, _"What are the good Inquisitor's orders?"_


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

A man walked calmly off the ship. He walked in a very strange way, almost drifting, through the crowds. The answer to this was simple. He was in line for what was likely to be a very successful career as a Death Cult Assassin and was always in the moment. The way he moved had been perfected to the extent that unless specifically looking for him people would simply not notice him, their eyes passing over him without registering his existence. His own eyes however moved around the surrounding area slowly yet surely and in reality he was absorbing every bit of information he could about the people around him, making mental notes of their strengths and weaknesses and thinking how, if any turned out to be traitors, he would end their lives. Spotting Elisa, he saw her standing along side another figure, one who seemed to rival his own skills in stealth. Patiently he moved towards them.
"A pleasure to make your acquaintances." He said as he reached them, "My name is Andros Theta. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus tann watched as elisa stood with hades and a man he had not seen before, he disliked new comers and this new man looked to be the sneaky type to marcus, he smiled as he began to walk over to the small group, his red bionic eyes giving him a almost demonic look, he kept his right hand over one of his laspistols. he had always gotten on well with hades and elisa and liked to keep to himself and there was one thing he disliked it was new comers.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades nodded at Marcus as he made his way to them. He stared at the assassin, Andros Theta, through the dark pit of his hood. Even though the assassin couldnt see his face he knew that the killer could tell he was sizing him up. When he was satisified that the killer was no danger to them he deigned it necessary to say something, _"Greetings Andros Theta. Welcome aboard our most humble ship. I am Hades."_ His voice had the habit of sounding like a hiss at some points, a speech impediment he had had since he was a child. He found that later in life it added to his personality and how people viewed him and reacted to him. _"I take it you are satisifed with that those around you are not too dangerous? Baring the Interrogator and I of course."_ He chuckled a little hoping that Andros knew it was a joke.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

amicus stood in the shadows watching the little group of his team mates
he smiled a little as he watched for a reaction and realised that none of his team members had seen him lingering in the shadows
He let the smile fade and his face returned into the deathmask of sincerity
he saw a death cult assassin move forwards and join the group and saw the hooded mans hand move nonchelantly towards his sword and his eyes narrowed as he calculated the man
he saw a deathwatch guard move forward and smiled as he saw the hand resting on his las pistol
"foolish" he thought, no decent assassin would let him even draw that pistol
he decided to test his new team mates, especially the hooded bodyguard
he melded himself into the crowd watching the interragators and the deathwatch guards eyes flick across him with no recognition
he moved towards the group and joined them, 
seeing the interrogator and deathwatch guard jump slightly at his sudden appearance from the crowd
he saw no movement from the bodyguard and smiled inside
"a worthy man, i must get to know him" he thought
He stared into the hooded mans hood and said in a loud clear voice
"Amicus Betum, Callidus " extending his hand towards the hooded man


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus looked in disgust at the newcomer, he remembered what his friend, galliano belthane had once told him "accidents happen in the maelstrom of a fight, watch your back out there my friend" before using his bionic eyes to scan the newcomer known as amicus betum for any concealed weapons.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Justicar Novgorivich said his final prayer in the Chapel, before making his way over to his shining and newly repaired armour.

The Coarse woolen robe covering his upper body and legs hid the horrendous scars he had recieved from his last mission, recovering the Liber Astrae Parvalus from the Illuminati had been fraught with more danger than any of his Superiors suggested.

Donning the gleaming Aegis Power Armour, he whispered the Mantra of Purification and the 666 Canticles of Daemonhunting, before finally locking his Gothic MkIV helmet in place. The hiss of air, been sealed inside, and the winking of the HUD as power bled into the helmet showed that he was fully combat ready.

Walking over to the Altar, he picked up his Nemesis Force Pallasz - a huge 2 Handed Sword, 5 Feet in length, and weighing more than a well built man - and locked in his Blessed Storm Bolter into the Gauntlet socket. Connecting the Psycannon Bolter Shell Feed from his Backpack into the Magazine, the ammunition counter fired up in the back of his Retina.

Sheathing his blade, he left the chapel, and walked down the main Gantry in the ships corridor, always heading to the Shuttle, serfs, servitors, naval officers, Navis Storm Troopers, and sweating Astropaths scuttled out of his armoured form. Although he only rose to be a head taller than most of those around him, his sheer bulk made him a fearsome sight. If that was how his presence was felt by those he supposedly protects, imagine the fear felt by the Enemies of The Imperium.

This thought triggered the small flicker of a smile across his face, before his composure set in again. The Shuttle could be seen at the far end of the Hangar in the Cargo Bay. Lengthening his pace, he crossed the Hangar, to see an Interrogator, and a couple of Inquisitorial Bodyguards already there. A Death Cultist, vile as they were, believing that only through the spilling of Blood is the Emperors Will done, rather than through faith stood nearby. That one will have to be watched.

As he neared, he suddenly spotted a man appear as if from nowhere... "Callidus..." Wondering as to the Eclectic mix of soldiers present, the Grey Knight approached the Group.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex sat atop a pile of crates, six or seven feet of the ground. He was wrapped in marbled black and grey cloack, with matching tunic and pants. His clothing was loose, and allowed easy movement. He was doing a final gear check. He felt his body, making sure all of his weapons were secure. Visibly, it appeared he had no weapons on his being. He then checked his belt, checking the pouches that were attched. Contained within were materials for poisons, vials filled with strange liquids, materials to make explosives, rope, , grappling equipment and his other set of clothing. Equippment check. He then scanned his surroundings again. The cargo bay was full of all different kinds of people. Uniforms and strict protocols, it made Arlex sick. He had always been a very wild kid, and now, even in the Emperor's service, he coudn't be tamed. He had spotted the group of henchman early on, however pretended not to be looking at them, and simply stayed upon the crates, sitting and watching. However, he was thrown off when a Astrates walked over to the group. It was the first time in many years, since he discovered his home had been taken by chaos forces, that anything ahd surprised him. But there was an Astrates, in full power armour. He slipped off of the crates, pulling on his hood in one fluid motion as he touched the ground and began to move towrds the group. He circled some, checking the signs for each ship, pretending to be looking for his. Constantly eyeing up the group. _I won't be able to do this too long. Between the lot of them, probably more expierence at this then I'll see in ten lifetimes. But I'll keep watching, just for a bit longer..._


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades stared at Amicus Betum and then took his hand in his iron grip. He nodded at the man and said, _"Hades Erebusa."_ He noticed a figure in black and grey marble robes walking around a few of the ships and wondered why the henchman had not simply come over, as if anyone would believe his show. Hades made his way to a side of a ship as the man came around the corner and started as he noticed Hades. _"We are waiting for you. Come."_ He motioned for the man to follow him as he turned and made his way back to the group.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Deathbringer allowed his hand to be encased in a vice like grip but he did not wince or look away until Hades turned.
He had felt the strength in the body guards and began to calculate 
yet he was momentarily distracted by the appearance of a grey knight 
immensely tall and a figurehead of the inquisition 
amicus was not overawed yet he felt immediate kinship
during training promising assassins were often assigned to work with the grey knight inquisitors and amicus had aided them and fought with them many times.
He fell to one knee as he had been taught and said clearly looking the grey knight in the eyes "Sir I am yours to command"


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex grinned to himself, "Ya, ya. Just being safe." He followed next to the bodyguard. His eyes were cosntantly absorbing in his surroundings, and his hands moving from weapon to weapon, always ready at any moment. He absorbed in the group, especially the Greyknight. That was his dream, Space Marine scout. However, he stood his ground adn did not kneel, as the other man did. Even a being such as this, he would not drop his guard. He was trained better then that. That, and he didn't think the Grey Knight would cut him down...


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred walked to the group and started to look at his group.
''Hello, how are we all today?'' 
Then he noticed the Inquisitor and kneeled very fast.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

no grey knight scared marcus after the things he had went up against when he was a gladiator, nothing scared him not even a inquisitor could get him to bow.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Theta's eyes sparkled as he saw the Grey Knight.
"It is truly an honour," he explained to him, "To be in your presence. While I've battled with Guardsmen, Space Marines and Battle Sisters before in my career, I've never fought alongside a Grey Knight. Saying that I have fought against them. There were a few present during the assault on the Khornish Death Cult I used to belong to and the carnage they caused was incredible." Like he did with everyone else Theta studied him in detail however if one looked closely they would see that he was paying more attention to his strengths than his weaknesses. This was because Theta was not bothering to imagine how he would battle him if he turned traitor, thinking the act inconceivable. Theta's hand was now resting on one of the many knives attached to his belt, stroking the handle as if the thought of battle was lodged so firmly in his mind he could not dispose of it. Turning he spoke to Elisa 
"May I ask what our mission is and how long it will be till we begin? I can hardly wait. . .


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

When Hades had reached the group he bowed his head to the Grey Knight, _"Justicar, I am honored to serve besideone so pious."_


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: @Flerden: The Inquisitor Lord isn't here))

*"Be patient or you may blindly charge into a massacre."* said Elisa in response to the death cult assassin. It looked like everyone was here but she was unsure if she had forgotten about anyone. No matter it was their fault for being late. *"Thing will be a bit of a strange mission. My master believe the heretics are using an alien artifact for some kind of ritual. Our orders are to retrieve this artifact. Yet we do have a secondary object. We are to capture the cult leader alive. He is a very powerfully witch yet the Inquisitor Lord is confident in our abilities. Once the leader is brought back alive, my master will begin extract information from him and then will be terminated. Some of you might not be good in stealth and may want to teleport in. We will be taking a teleport homer with us. We will contact you once where in location so you may enter the battle. The shuttle is also armed with explosives to so that it cannot be captured. Now if you have any questions or are teleporting please tell me now, other wise please enter the shuttle."* said Elisa as she look at the entire group.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Ya. Are we expecting much resistance from anyone other then the cult leader? Cultitsts? Daemons? Any..." he looked over at the Grey Knight, "traitor marines?" He looked around at the group, " And...is this it? I expected something...more..I guess." Hidden under his cloak, his hands were moving from pouch to pouch, using feeling to identify the poisons he'd want and need, as well as checking the rest of his gear.

(Ignore the traitor marines part if it's unfluffy. My inquisitor fluff knowledge is lacking some so I don't know if, among inquisotrs and their henchmen, the fact of traitor mariens excistence is well known.)


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

amicus turned having observed the formality undaunted by the grey knights silence
he straightened and drew his sword in a quick flourish and supressed a smile as he saw several of his companions reach for pistols far too late
he planted the glittering sword before him and recited a quick prayer for purity before sheathing it and turning to the death cult assassin beside him
"brother i believe our skills in stealth our worthy of a shuttle trip. Will you join me?"
He lets his hands fall and quickly signed to the death cult assassin in a subtle hand language he had learnt prior to his acceptance to the callidus temple 
"My fellow assassin I know you have studied our companions as I have and though there are many of great valour. I do not doubt that we will need each other before the day is out. Will you talk with me?"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades quietly, without saying anything, strode to the shuttle and up the ramp. The other henchmen were beginning to bore him with their showy displays of "stealth" so he decided to take himself out of the sitaution. He sat on one of the seats and checked that he had all of his knives and of course his sword. He sat in one of the seats by the door that led to the cockpit that faced the ramp so that he could watch every other henchman that came on this shuttle, hopefully none of them would try anything stupid.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus boarded the ship, damn grey knights, damn assassins, damn chaos he thought to himself and wondered if the grey knight could hear him he smiled and thought damn bloody pompas arse marines before taking a seat.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa simply blink at warrior scout. * "You must not have much experience working with the Inquisition. The every presence of a Grey Knights speaks for itself. We are expect daemons and cultist. Yet there is no reports about chaos marines. Yet we will take no chances. Remember this is a stealth mission. Get in and get out."* said Elisa as she then sent a psychic message to everyone asking if they had anymore questions.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix looked around, "oh god, grey knights" he thought, standing to attention as one passed. His Hellgun was at his side, for those 'just in case' emergencies. something caught his eye, a women stood there, power armour on. He boarded the ship and made for the cockpit, wishing he could have brought his squd whith him. "space marines here, space marines there, how many of the bloody hulks are there on this ship?" he thought again. he didn't mind them but they freaked him out. finding the control room he found something which made his heart jump. "Corbec?!, Corbec 'ol buddy! what are you doing here?" looking at the commander. "tell you later" he said turning.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Theta grinned in response to Amicus' words. He had no doubt that the Callidus had seen him brace to throw a knife at him when he drew his blade though he seemed not to be offended.
"I will love to talk with you fellow assassin, and I look forward to us battling together in the near future. . .


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred boarded the ship and heard Karix commetn about marines.
''Luckily there are others than only marines here too, and i do not mean those assasins.''


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus was pleased by the other assassins response however he was still wary
as it is well known you have to get behind someone in order to stab them in the back

he signed to the assassin 
"this team is high in personnel, however i worry about the skills of some of them. I have studied each member and they are so much slower than we are. 
When I flourished my sword, I saw u go for the knife, no offence taken it was delierately provactive, only the grey knight did not dein to react and only you and hades reached ur knives in time to have any chance of countering it. The rest were far too slow. It worries me. I have a feeling I will need your help. Can I count on your support as long as we fight on this mission?"
He stared into the other assassins eyes and saw Hades studying them carefully as they took their seats and he supressed another smile
That bodyguard had talent.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Necrosis said:


> Elisa simply blink at warrior scout. * "You must not have much experience working with the Inquisition. The every presence of a Grey Knights speaks for itself. We are expect daemons and cultist. Yet there is no reports about chaos marines. Yet we will take no chances. Remember this is a stealth mission. Get in and get out."* said Elisa as she then sent a psychic message to everyone asking if they had anymore questions.


"I leave nothing to assumption. They have a nasty tendency to get people killed. A Grey Knight simply means it is suspected, now I know it is confirmed." He turned and headed for the ship, listening keenly to the assasins. Damn they were right, he is less then they are...but he has never let that stop him before.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As Elisa made her way onto the shuttle Hades sent her his own psychic message, _I do not like some of these new comers. The assassins, although deadly, are new to their art and seem to eager to me to deal out death. I will keep a close eye on them._ He made a quick motion for her to sit in the seat next his so that they may converse about the coming mission.


----------



## karix bloodfist (Mar 3, 2009)

karix wandered round the ship, "sacred feth! assasins!..my day just got better" he thought to himself. he stopped, looked up, and saw a huge man, with a coat covering his armour. "hades, its must be hades" he whisperd to himself, moving towards one of the seats.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus closed his eyes and decided to keep away from his friends, he spun on of his laspistols in his hands and smiled as he remembered the smell of blood and challenged the forces of chaos to try and be the ones to finally finish him from his dark, blood stained life.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

One assasin had drawn his blade - no threat - should he attack, he will die. Standing still, he slowly bled power into his blade, but did nothing more. The psychic trigger in his head, neurally linking him to his storm bolter itched to be released. But, there was no danger, as it muttered it's ritual, before sheathing it. He swiftly drew the power back from his Pallasz.

Seeing the bodyguard - Marcus, from the breifing Brother Yevni had read - sneer at him, the Grey Knight was shocked to see such behaviour.

He then quickly put it down to the mans lack of experience - although nigh of 20 years of his life had been spent fighting the enemies of the Imperium, both inside and out, he had less experience fighting the forces of chaos, than the 5 years he had spent on Titan, reading, training, praying... Killing.

Although by the god-like abilities of the Grand Masters, and even his own Brother Captain, Stern, he was a million light years away from their prowess, he was still more than a match for any of the henchmen here, although the assasin's could prove troublesome, none had his strength, or will, or faith.

Inclining his head civily, he made it known to Elisa he would be teleporting in when the signal is acquired. 

Turning around, he sprinted off to the Black Ships Teleportation Chamber, held deeper in the ship than even the Plasma Drives of the engines, which took up a full mile of the Black Ship's three mile length, jinking around the Lightnings and Thunderbolt Fighters in the aft hangar.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

"Of course you can count on my cooperation, fellow warrior." Theta said to Amicus in the sign language. He smiled and momentarily glanced at Yevni as he left. From the way in which he moved Theta was suddenly hit by a wave of realisation. He had yet to meet a Space Marine who wasn't arrogant or a perfectionist but despite this he thought that the Grey Knight would be different, he had thought that from all his extra training he would have exorcised those negative features but for once in his life since his corruption he had been wrong. Yevni thought they were all weaker than him. He believed this to the extent that he didn't even bother reacting to Amicus' aggression because he thought it wouldn't make any difference if it came to a confrontation, and now he ran off, probably to some form of teleport homer yet that didn't remove the fact that he hadn't bothered to even tell the others where he was going.

With this new found realisation Theta fell into a sulk. He pulled out one of his daggers as well as a pen-sized implement that released a low powered laser only about a cm long. With this tool Theta set about sharpening his weapons of war. It would probably be needed soon anyway. . .


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex took a seat in the shuttle, near the door. He pulled small vials of leaves and liquids from within his cloak, and began to mix, blend, shake and combine them. He was merely experimenting with them, nothing specific. He did it a lot, and it payed off more often then not. Many a poison or toxin had he created, purely through trial and error. The only time he would not experiment was with anything that was designed to explode, too dangerous even for him.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Seeing as no one but Hades responded to her message she decided to do as he said. She sat besides him and decided to send another message. _“We will deal with them after the mission. They may be corrupted which may require mind wipes or even a more serious course of action. Yet hopefully they will stay under control during the mission.”_ said Elisa as to Hades using her psychic powers. She motioned for the driver to bring them down to the planet. _“One last question Hades, is it just me or has the Inquisitor been acting recently strange. I began to grow suspicious of him.”_ said Elisa to Hades using her psychic powers again.

((OOC: Feel free to do any more last minute talking and getting to know each other. After this we will… “land” on the planet.))


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

_If worst comes to worst all we need do is to direct them and let them be. As for the Inquisitor, I must agree, he has been acting a bit strange. More often then not I am present with him and recently he has taken a liking to dismissing me, naturally I would welcome the rest if it did not come so suddenly. I fear he is trying to hide something, but what, I do not know for certain but I have my guesses. You are right to be suspicious, it shows that your mind is still sharp, but do not become to engrossed in this matter yet. As it stands we have nothing but and Interrogator and a bodygaurd with suspicions and you and I both know that that will get us nowhere. For now I will watch as I do and gather information until I find the truth, then we will have to decide a course of action indeed. 

We best watch these newcomers though, the assassins, while somewhat unkowable, are able to be directed when or if they turn, they are easy to manipulate. The Grey Knight is our most powerful ally and the youngling shows much promise, but his mind is still malleable. You would be wise to keep him under your wing, I want him on our side. His knowledge of poisons and toxins are at a level I have not seen in many years and will be quite handy in this coming mission. Once again all we need to do is watch the assassins, Amicus is cocksure and Theta is a sly sneaky bastard, they will be humbled on this mission I gaurentee it_....he paused as if in thought...._unless of course the warp is able to work its way into them through those weaknesses._ He turned to look at her realizing he had said quite a lot, _I am sorry Elisa I have much on my mind, there has been a darkness on the ship as of late. _


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus hated the inquisition for ruining his life, there wasn't to much he didnt hate, with the odd one or two things, the only thing he truly loved was the maelstrom of battle and the smell of blood and death, he had came under the investigation of the inquisition on several times but he had simply been defended by other inquisitors as a good man.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus saw the interrogator and Hades staring in his direction and felt suddenly uneasy
however then he saw something that distracted him completely
posion
He clapped solitaire on the shoulder in thanks and moved over to the man with the vials whilst keeping a careful eye on the interragator 
who was still staring slightly
he stared at the vials
"i have seen many poisions in my time but none like these, would you care to enlighten me? I will not be offended if you say no"

Amicus smiled at the poison maker still keeping an eye on the interrogator who was now eying him like he was something distasteful

he swore under his breath and promised to himself they would die before they took him
Then he relaxed as he realised if he made himself invaluable they could not kill him, and any mission could use his skills
Amicus smiled, the grey knights inquisition company he had worked with in training didnt call him the deathbringer for nothing. He would show them they couldnt afford to loose him


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Just experimenting. I have no idea what this does...but there are a few simple ways to test it. How much do you know of poisons?" He cocked his head to get a view of the man approaching. Arlex was not naive, he would not share all of his secrets. He didn't even write many of his most powerful findings down. Paranoia was something he had learned on his home, and something expanded upon by his training. However, feigning innocents and naivity could be very useful for him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus knew the poisoner would not disclose his secrets and would act innocent, they all did, however he had a bargaining counter
He decided to continue the conversation
"I know a little of their basic formation, though i must admit i know more about their deployment than their creation" 
he felt the shuttle beginning to come into land and quickly sat down 
staring intently at the poisoner


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

((Lol. Godmoding?)) 

"Test you? Nah. Waste of time, that. Deployment...ah yes. The subtle...or...not so subtle art of envenoming, intoxicating or in other words poisoning a target or opponent." He pulled a short blade from his cloak. It was curved, allmsot like a scythe, but backwards. Along the edge was a small indent, the purpose was for holding poisons. Once a wound was opened, the poison would poor in and kill the opposition. "Yes...I do so love these tricks of the trade. Sabotage, poison, infiltration...any way to get back..." He cut himself off and looked at the man sitting next to him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(sorry )

Amicus looked at the poisoner with due respect seeing the intricate beauty of his knife and the ease with which the poision could be deployed
One cut one dead victim beautiful for high security assassinations
"Brilliant" he murmered under his breath
He stared at the knife hearing the other mans voice trail off as if from far away
"any way to get back..." His abrupt hault jolted Amicus from his reverie
his pause showed he had been about to let something slip
Amicus looked into the mans eyes and decided not to ask 
"An ingenious device, you are talented indeed sir. Is it yourown design"


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades saw the look in the young one's eyes and decided to take him out of the situation. He turned to Elisa,_ "Excuse me Elisa. We will be landing soon and I do not wish for any of our friends to be in the wrong state of mind."_ He bowed lightly and made his way over to the assassin and the young kid, he stood there for a moment before saying anything, _"We will be landing soon, I advise you two to start getting yourselves ready for deployment and in the right state of mind."_ he paused and then said, _"Those who fall behind, stay behind."_ He strode to the cockpit and saw Marcus inside talking with the pilot, _"Are you ready friend?"_


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus turned to see hades looking at him and he smiled, saying "i am ready my friend i will give you my word that i will not let anything come to you or elisa" he smiled at hades and shook hands before walking past him muttering a imperial war chant.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred stood for himself in a corner and watched the others and thougth that it would be a wery interesting mission.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

amicus let his face remain a death mask despite Hades subtle reprimands 
from the direction of his hood he could see the bodyguard was aiming his coments at him, evidently trying to bring him down a notch
He felt slightly offended that Hades felt he needed reprimanding yet he almost laughed at the last line "anyone that falls behind stays behind"
he bit back a retort and simply bowed his head subserviently checking his knives and sword before finally reloading the inferno pistol
he felt the grooved handle in his hand and was comforted as a prayer for purity resounded in his head
he felt his mood darken as he sensed battle ahead
"I am ready" he muttered


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex grinned, and returned his blade to it's hiding palce. "My design...no. My instructor designed it." He looked up at Hades, and nodded. He WAS ready, but he'd keep his child like mind out of check, till they hit ground. Better they feel the need to protect him, then not. Those who fall behind, stay behind. He let that sink in, he knew it was true. Rule of an Inquisitoral Scout, fall behind...find your own way out. He returned his hands into his cloak, and checked his gear, again. Everything was where it should be, except for an empty holster. He'd ahve to fill it on the planet. He calmed his thoughts, and let his training take over. His face changed, dramatically over the next seconds. The youthful vigour in his eyes faded, his face relaxed and became blank. "So am I."


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades watched through the shuttle's front window as the surface of the planet grew larger and larger. _"How much longer?"_ he asked the pilot. *"Few minutes sir."* Hades nodded and walked out and sat back down next to Elisa. _We have almost arrived, maybe another briefing would be wise before we land so we know what's what once we land._ he said to Elisa with his mind. The black hole of his hood stared down the whole crew compartment, making every henchman think he was staring at them. He let his mind loose a little and the nagging feeling of something watching them and a little paranoia started to weave itself through them from his mind. If someone who was psychic was watching they would see his aura bright as ever but at peace as if he had had a can on his abilities before, and reaching out to all the people in the shuttle. He knew Marcus and Elisa were used to it and would most likely only register his mind passing over them and feel nothing. The others were a different story, he wanted to check how they all reacted and glance one time over their minds before they hit planetside, a precaution of his he always took. Either way they would have to get used to the feeling of paranoia, fear, and a great wieght on them because from now until the mission's end they would feel it when around him, it was one of his weapons against the enemy. Even though it affected them all it workd best on the weak willed, these were usually the servants of chaos, with of course the exception of chaos marines. He saw Amicus glance his way and fought back a smile.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The ship continued to descend down to the planet. *“Something seems to be jamming the scanners. I’m going to attempt to…”* but before the pilot could finish something hit the ship causing it to crash and knocking out or killing everyone in the ship.

20 minutes later

Elisa began to wake up. She could hear someone or something trying to open the door. They were yelling something about how there saviors needed to be saved from the enemies. She took our plasma gun and moved to open the door. What she saw next surprised her. There were a large number of chaos cultists all kneeing to her. She was so shock by this she didn’t even know what to do. *“The followers of the blood god have come for your blood. We cannot allow them to kill our saviors.”* said one cultist who was kneeling before Elisa.

((OOC: You can either attack the cultist or decided to work with them. They have the mark of Tzeentch))


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus awoke and looked over to see a group of chaos cultists around elisa he felt anger rise up in him and shouted "get away from her you forsaken sons of a whore!" before he leapt towards them, he impaled one with his metalic claw and shot another through the chest, more appeared and he found himself fighting a losing battle, one tried to shoot him but he managed to gut him with his claw.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Necrosis, do you want me to teleport in yet?]


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred woke upp and saw a bunch of cultists.
''What the hell, stay back'' He then took his power sword and pointed it on the cultists.
''Any one got any brigth ideas what to do?''


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus flayed another cultist before shouting "yeah kill these dogs!" to fred, he spun on his heel and rammed the muzzle of his pistol into a cultists chin and firing.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''Well if you say so'' Fred then charged the nearest cultists and started to kill them.
''Is every one else allrigth?'' He yelled to the others.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades groaned as he picked himself up. He checked himself to make sure he had no detrimental wounds and let out a sigh of relief as he realized he was fine. With his awakening the power his mind had on others began to work again and he saw a few cultists surrounding a bewildered Elisa while Marcus and one of the new guys tore at some others. He pulled his sword out of its scabbard and made his way behind the cultists kneeling to Elisa, they had no idea he was there. The first one died with his sword impaled through its chest, the next's head was rolling on the floor and the last bolted and ran. He scanned the battle and made a decision, he ran off after what was most likely going to be the only cultist to escape. He sent a message to Elisa, _I am going to follow this one, maybe he will be able to give me some usefull information._

The cultist made it to what looked like a hole in the ground but before he could step foot into it Hades let his full psychic potential come to the fore as he stepped out of the darkness to intercept the traitor. The man fell on his knees and wept as Hades approached him, he would have to get answers quick before anything else of chaotic origin caught wind of him using his powers. He grabbed the man by the scruff of the neck and hauled him into a shaded area, _"Where did you come from?" _he asked with his hissing voice.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus lay sprawled on the ground and groaned 
as he stirred he heard someone cry
“The followers of the blood god have come for your blood. We cannot allow them to kill our saviors.”
he looked up and saw hades impale a cultist before moving silently after another fleeing cultist
He jumped to his feet and began to move forwards keeping himself nigh on invisible
he saw marcus rip out the throat of another cultist, move towards another
he saw the cultist flee from marcus's blade and ran towards him 
he knew he was invisible to the cultist and pulled out a knife
he tripped the cultist sending him sprawling and placed his knee in his back and the knife at his throat
"Who are you and what is your purpose in coming here, what do you mean about the blood god? Explain quickly and i may spare your life"


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus was busy shooting down any fleeing cultists, with every shot he muttered the name of a former friend who had been killed and found himself laughing as each of the cultists he shot head exploded in a plume of wet fleshy tissue.


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Theta's eyes flickered open and he looked about him. A gasp escaped his lips followed by a chuckle as he saw his laser sharpening tool lodged firmly into the floor about an inch from his head. With a heave he sat up only to go "Arrggh" in surprise as he realised that the knife that he had been sharpening was lodged firmly into his leg. Theta beckoned over a servitor which scanned his leg. After revealing that nothing was broken Theta then ripped it out of his leg with a heave and the servitor sprayed a something over to sterilise the wound. Wincing in pain he jammed the knife into the servitor as revenge and after bandaging the wound he stood up wondered over to where all the others were.
"Oh blast I missed all the fun!" he complained stepping out into the open air. Seeing three short, skinny trees a little way off Theta threw three knives in that direction, each one carving straight through its target. Pleased that despite his minor injury he hadn't lost any accuracy he started to walk shakily over to collect his weapons. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"yeah im good he" he shouted back at fred as he shot the last cultist he could see, and looked over at him saying "how about you?".


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

''I am fine'' Fred then started to clean his sword and looked at the position they were at.
''But where are we exactly?''


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

*“Our leaders said you were to be our saviors, that you would defeat the follower of the blood god. We have always been here. It is only recently that we were able to overthrow the government. We are at war with the follower of the blood god. They…”* but the cultist was interrupted by a large yell. *“Gut them, Gut them all. Blood for the blood god.”* yelled a Khrone berserker who was then followed by a very large wave of cultist. Several cultist formed weapons team and stayed behind. Theses teams had heavy bolters and plasma guns.

((OOC: There are about 60 cultists and 1 Khrone berserker attacking us. 10 of the cultist have stayed bit behind to provide fire support. The Khrone berserker is considered a boss so no auto hitting him

Edit: Also we are at a ruined city in case you were wondering))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus whirled round at the bezerkers scream
and straightened pulling up the cultist 
"I believe you" he whispered and he began to run still holding the trembling cultist by the scruff of the neck
They scrambled over to the interragator and screamed into her ear
"send for the fucking grey knight, we need him now"
He looked up and surveyed the scene seeing the mass of enemies
At the back he saw a small group of cultists and he peered at them
a spray of bullets erupted from the group and he swore as one flew past him
His melded into a scream of rage as a second bullet hit the cultist he was holding in the head exploding it in a cloud of blood
He felt a black mist descend upon him and his face became a deathmask and his voice was an icy calm 
He turned to Elisa looking her straight in the eye
'I will deal with the heavy weapons team and then hit the cultists from the rear, may the emperor protect us"
Before waiting for her to answer he ran forwards and allowed himself to meld into the surroundings flattening himself against the side 
he allowed his body to go blank, fade into his surroundings as the cultists approached him
once they passed him the heavy weapons team would pay for murdering the cultitst
He allowed himself to blend with the surroundings become neutral 
he saw one cultists eyes flit across him and he smiled
Suddenly a wave of cold hit him
he felt doubt he started to feel the eyes upon 
he looked and saw hades and realised the bastard was doing it
he cursed under his breath
he fought the cold the fear and fought it 
remained motionless fealing warmth fill him
the cultists were meters from him and he eased the knife ready to strike
they were level with him and he fought to reamin motionless as the first cultists eyes slid across him
...
(OOC Necrosis you decide if i get through i dont mind)


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Results for Amicus

The Khrone Beserker and the six cultist near the beserker did not spot Amicus. They simply ran past him. Yet the remaining cultist and heavy weapons team did spot Amicus. One of them fired a plamsa shot at him while the others opened up with las guns and charged him.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Back aboard the Inquisitorial Black Ship, the flickering Red light to show that the Teleport Homer had been activated aboard the ship bathed the room in an eerie Crimson.

The Tech Priests standing at the outer edge of the Teleporting Circle, while the Generarium went through it's final stages, the Ancient Machine giving off arcs of Blue-White electricity which grounded itself through Brother Novgorovich.

Suddenly, there was Spine Jerking rush of the teleporter activating, pulling the Grey Knight through the warp, and the searing after image of the blinding purity of his faith, protecting him from the ravages of the Daemons attempting to steal his soul, when Yevni realised he was standing in the midst of an attack from cultists, lead by a Traitor marine, the antithesis to the Imperial Creed.

Beginning the first of the thirteen Mantra's of Exorcism, the Grey Knight advanced implacably into the wave of cultists - one, two, three fell under the power of his Storm Bolter, the .75 calibre shells ripping into their unarmoured heads, exploding inside, leaving a headless corpse. It took more effort to squash a grape.

However, the mass of the Blood frenzied soldiers could not be stopped by meer firepower, and soon they were upon him. Removing his psychic impulse from the Storm Bolters trigger, he focused it instead down his Nemesis Force Sword, the huge Pallasz held two handed.

With a backhanded cut, he slew the first 3, cutting them from neck to hip. Continuing the blow round, he slammed it point first into the next rank of cultists, their desultory auto-pistol and lasrifle fire pinging harmlessly off his armour or into the dirt. In return, his blade left decapitated bodies in the wake of a god of war.

They were on the verge of breaking, before the Berserkers War call sounded again - galvanising the flagging cultists, which redoubled their efforts.

Yevni Novgorovich's last sight of the Berserker was it diving headlong into the mass of cultists, as heavier weapons opened up, seeing Amicus getting caught in a crossfire.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades got nothing from the cultist so he killed him. At that moment he heard what sounded like a berserker of khorne and made his way back to the battle at hand. He let his mind make its way toward the berserker to confuse its mind in where it was.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus watched as the beserker and approached he snarled as he saw the assasin, amicus come under fire and began to sprint towards the beserker and its group, he drew his chainsword in his good hand, keeping his metal hand ready, two of the cultists went down to their knees, shouldering their lasguns, they fired and two white hot las rounds ripped into him, on in his chest and the other in his leg, he stumbled then regained his balance.
he jumped the last few feet and lashed out at the first cultist, gutting him, the second one raised his rifle above his head and went to club him with it, marcus was too quick and seperated the mans arms at his elbows before shredding his throat.
he looked at the giant chaos marine approaching him, he lunged forward with his sword but the chaos marine easily deflected it, the khorne worshipping heretic drew his bolt pistol and fired, it hit marcus at point blank range in the gut and he rocked backwards, he fell to the floor and looked up at at the beserker and said "is that all you got" as blood poured out of him, it lifted marcus up by the throat and with one brutal flick of the arm sent him flying six metres.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

[OOC - Dark Angel, is there a chance of any punctuation in your posts? no offence, but it's hard to read a wall of text. There's like a dozen lines there in one Sentence.]


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

yeah sorry vaz ill change it know its just i got stuckinto it lol


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

amicus saw one cultist's eyes pass lazily across him the flick back and do a double take 
he felt himself panic slightly and cursed Hades for his intereference
he would make him pay
he threw the knife and saw it lodge in a cultists throat
however he heard the cultist scream and saw eyes flick towards him 
he heard a distant scream and out of the corner of his eye he saw a plasma blast burst from the heavy weapons team
a las blast slammed the inferno pistol from his hand and it flew from his hand behind a solid wall
an idea bloomed in his head 
he saw the onrushing hord and jumped high overtheir heads spiraling gracefully towards the wall
he landed crouched and rolled behind the wall as the plasma balst thundered into it
he held himself steady and waited 
quickly checking the inferno pistol
he felt a black rage upon him that meant death

(OOC:This was all arranged numerical curse my luck lol)


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus shot dead another cultist with his pistol and snarled "any more of you want me?" he grabbed his autogun from his back and using it pulled himself up, he stood using one hand to hold onto the autogun and using the other to fire his laspistol.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

As the berserker still rampaged around Hades was suddenly surrounded by cultists. He let his mind loose and they began to hold their heads and wail in terror as they ran this way and that. He killed them as best he could but there were so many of them he began to get pushed back toward where the berserker was. He let his mind calm down for his power was beginning to drain him and weakening his strikes. The cultists, although no longer being chased by their worst fears, knew he was the source of thier latest attack and were being cautious while approaching him. He knew if he wanted to survive he had to charge the cultists one more time, just then Marcus hit him in the back and they tumbled to the floor. The cultists took this as their chance. They dove at them but Hades stood and hacked away, letting psychic screams out to terrorize and thin out the enemies so he wouldnt be overwhelmed. He stood there protecting Marcus but was slowly being beaten back.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

shit dark angel, you had to post before me lol


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred saw that Hades and Marcus were surrounded.
''Hold out Hades, help is comming!'' He yelled att the same time as he was running towards Hades and Marcus.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC: Im free
Amicus saw Hades being beaten back by sheer weight of numbers and ran forwards into the fray 
he raised his inferno pistol and shot a burst of flame at the rampaging beserkers back
he felt a wave of cold and his hatred allowed him to force him back
he charged the cultist not looking at the beserker
and threw his knife which hit him in the side of the head
he saw a cultist risefrom behind hades and he drew his sword thrusting it up under the arm pit killing him instantly
he withdrew it and removed his knife from the skull of the cultist and turned slashing across thethroat of a third cultist that had made for hisprone back

he holstered his blade and pistol and stood side by side with hades the glittering phase sword held high ready to attack any that came near


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus shot another cultist through the mouth and said "just like old times uhh?" to hades as he shot another cultist in the throat, he tasted blood in his mouth as it filled with his own life force.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades nodded, _"Indeed old friend."_ He turned toward Amicus, _"We need to get him our of here and somewhere safe where Elisa can work on him."_ He turned and cut down another cultist before letting his mind loose again and chased after the screaming cultists.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

The berserker was suddenly consumed by flames as the inferno pistol shot by Amicus hit him in the face. It was as if the Emperor had guided his hand and delivered judgment to the berserker. Yet there was still a large amount of cultist alive and the heavy weapons team who ran fire trying to pin the squad. Elisa returned several shots all but one miss which killed one of the heretics using a heavy bolter. Yet they quickly returned fire and one of the heavy bolters hit her on the arm injuring her. Elisa quickly hide behind a ruined building as she was pinned down due to heavy fire.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred retreat from combat and got his modified lasgun.
''Don't fail me now'' he whispered as he started to aim at the cultists with the heavy weapons.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

((Wow, I missed a lot. Lose internet for a night and a day...and this is what happens XD) 
Arlex rose from the shuttle, his body covered in scrapes and cuts. He had one really nasty gash along his chin, and the blood was pouring onto his cloak. That was the least of his worries, however. He heard the shooting and the wail of...something horrific. He pulled on his mask and hood over his face, and slipped out of the shuttle. He analyzed the situation and immidietly moved for Hades and Marcus. He drew a pair of small knives, like the one he had on the plane. As a cultist rushed him, he slid it cleanly through his throat. He dropped to the ground and began convulsing violently. He died, cluctching his bleeding neck, not knowing that the venom in his blood would kill him much sooner. A second cultist dropped on top of Arlex, and pinned him to the ground. However, in doing this, he cut part of his arm on Arlex's blade. Moments passed as the two struggled on the ground. However, the venom took it's toll and the cultist began to convulse violently and then expired. Arlex shoved the traitor off of him and continued to move towards Hades and Marcus. "What did I miss?" he yelled, hurling one of the blades into an approaching cultist's chest.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus heabutted a cultist that had got too close, his one laspistol had overloaded and he had been forced to use his combat blade, the cultist stumbled backwards his nose broken he jammed his blade into the mans neck and was sprayed with blood, he dropped his autogun and charged forward, he impacted another cultist and they both fell to the ground, there was a struggle as he stabbed the man thirty times, he struggled up and began to fight back in one desperate stand.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

amicus did not look at hades but responded quickly issuing orders as the situation became more desperate
He searched around for elisa and saw her tuck herself into the ruins stooping he snatched up the autogun and handed it to marcus yelling to the group
"Form a triangle
marcus u take the rear we will cover his back
a fighting retreating
keep firing with that autogun brother u have good aim even when wounded
We will get him to elisa and then i have an appointment with that heavy weapons team"

he casually slashed at a cultist opening his chest before running another through his stomach
'if the worst comes to the worst i will stay you go on and i will cover your back
You approve sir?"
he quickly swerved an audacious cut from a cultist but felt the blade nick his finger and he swore loudly
cursing his own causal approach 
his reposte was vehement smashing the cultists blade to the ground before severing his head from his shoulders 
he parried another thrust as he waited fora response


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades was weakening quickly as he cut down the cultists from behind as he chased them. To them he seemed like some horrible daemon thing come to clame them and some wailed in terror on the floor as he slashed at them. He had one more cultist within reach and hacked its head off before letting his power down. Another two ran away and he took out two knives and threw them at them, hitting both in the neck. He stumbled as he pulled out the knives and made his way back to the battle. He hid behind a wall while he tried to regain his strength, but noticed that the rest needed some serious help. He charged the rear of the cultists, causing them to pause for a moment and allowing the rest of his squad the time they needed to get prepared.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus saw Hades beginning to flag and moved forwards to help
him he slashed down another cultist
he saw hades waver slightly and he moved to the for of the assault pushing his blades into two cultists throats
suddenly he found himself unnaposed as several cultists began to flee
and he turned saying quickly to hades 
holding his arm as the cloaked man appeared to waver
"they are breaking falling back, you broke them "
"i think u need Elisa's help brother, come i am taking you both to elisa"
he saw marcus shoot annother cultist with his autogun and smiled
my god that man has balls he thought


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

((OOC: Please don't control all the npcs. One or two is fine but not the entire group))

Elisa pulled herself as she realize all the cultist were dead. She used her pyscher powers trying to heal her wound or at least make the pain go numb. She had suffered worst and lived. This wound wasn't to bad it was just annoyinging. She would simply just need a bit of first aid and stay out of combat for a while and then she would be back up to 100%


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred walked to the rest of the group.
''Is every one alive?'' He then realised he had a splinter in his leg.
''How come i did not notice that earlier''.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus nodded to fred and said "alive.....barely how about you?" he looked down as his injuries and laughed before collapsing.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex sighed, heavely. "That was...that was something else," he gasped, collapsing to the ground. He sheathed his blade and checked his gear. He'd lost one trhowing knife, stuck into one of the bodies of the traitors, but had used very little venom. He caught his breath and rose, "anyone badly hurt?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Elisa was working on her wound when she heard Arlex asking if anyone was badly wounded. “*I’m wounded but not badly. I just need to patch it up and I’ll be back to normal. Also someone see to Marcus wound. Right now we need everyone to be at full strength. Also someone check to see if the ship is working. If not then were going to have to find another way off his Emperor forsaken world.”* said Elisa as she continued to patch her wound.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

(OOC: sorry again)
Amicus began to check himself for wounds 
his finger was cut and his shoulder was bruised yet very little seemed out of place
he walked quickly over to marcus and smiled
"you fought well brother'
"i know a little first aid may i see your wound?"


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

"Hmm...well you guys are dealing with this, I'm gonna scout the ruins...make sure there's no more surprises waiting for us..." he pulled out his crossbow from within his cloak and loaded in a clip of darts. "I'll be back shortly..." as he slipped into the ruins.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred preapered to pull out the splinter from his leg.
''Does some one have some thing to stop the bleeding? I don't realy wana pull this splinter out as it seem that it is sypoing the bleedin to a part.''


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

"that would be much apreciated my friend" he said to amicus,he scanned him and said with a chuckle "you fought like a bloody woman" he smiled before shutting up.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

"If it is merely a splinter then this potion should help heal the skin"
Amicus pulled out a small vial and beckoned fred over 
He ripped off his undershirt and tore it in half
throwing the clean part to flerden 
"use that, it should staunch the wound whilst u pull it out"

Amicus chuckled at marcus's response
revealing the wound and using the remenant of the shirt to clean it slightly
he placed 4 drops of the ointment on marcus's skin
watching carefully as the skin began to heal
He saw marcus stare at the place where the wound had been leaking blood
and was now knitting together
he chuckled
"Even assassins get hurt sometimes" he said pulling Marcus to his feet and turning to fred


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Fred took the part of the shirt and used it to staunch the wound when he had pulled out the splinter.
''Thanks for the potion.''


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus swayed slightly as he got up then regained his balance he said to the group "anyone seen my chainsword?".


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

deathbringer saw marcus sway slightly and grabbed his arm holding him straight He surveyed the area for the chainsword but couldnt see it amoungst the mass of bodies
he shrugged hopelessly and instinctively checked his gear
one knife was missing
"I'll look for it he said" to Marcus
and moved off leaving him near elisa and hades
he found the chainsword near the body of the dead beserker and stooped by the corpse
he felt a moment of unease and exposure
stooping he ripped his knife from a cultists throat and moved back to the group
something was not right here, he felt exposed
something was wrong


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Seeing the Devestation wrought to the Cultist mo, for very few injuries to the group, Yevni was surprised at how small this attack was.

"Something's not right... That was too easy for this group to overcome. Chaos grants visions, and claim they can see the future - they would know who we are, and why we are here. They knew the ship you travelled in was Inquisitorial, yes they only sent a single Traitor to deal with us? Keep up your guard, Ladies and Gentlemen."

Triggering his psychic impulse again, the trigger of his Storm Bolter appeared in his mind, the slight nimbus of light showing the use of his powers causing the warp-cursed blood of the dead cultists to burn off like oil like in the son.

Seeing one of the Henchmen load his crossbow, and run off to scout, Yevni thought of calling a warning, then realised that the warrior had probably enough nuance to know to watch out for himself.

Leaving the others breathless and a couple wounded, the Grey Knight stretched his aching muscles once more; the Teleport had taken it's toll on his soul; and then walked off in the other direction to the scout, to secure the Perimeter.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: ok guys i am leaving for two days and will be away from any computer. 

Hades wavered a little and nodded his head at Amicus. He took a seat on a piece of rubble and cleared his mind, letting it regain its power. He breathed deeply for awhile until he could feel his power returning to him, he got up and walked over to Elisa. _"I have a feeling those cultists were the first part in some kind of trap. I am going further into the city to search them out and see if i can find any more ahead of us, if I can I will infiltrate the cult as best I can. I will see you in two days."_ and with that he walked off into the darkness and disappeared from sight.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex clambered up too the second floor of a large building nearby. He then used the stairs to get on to the third. From here he was able to survey the direct vacinity of the crashed ship. Keeping his crossbow in one hand, he pulled out a scope from his belt and looked around for signs of danger. He checked the group, who were only fifty meters away, or so. Hades had disappeared, likely to do the same thing as he, and the Grey Knight was moving around the ship with a purpose, Arlex guess that he was checking the perimeter for any more surprises. He then checked the surroudings for any sign of danger. 

((I leave it to Necrosis to tell me what I see. ))


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Despite having achieved his task of restoring his weaponry amicus still felt uneasy 
he saw the grey knight's broad back dissappearing around the ship and decided to join him and share his unease with him
He moved across to him and murmered into his ear
"Sir, something is wrong here. I can feel it. We're so exposed. Something is really wrong'


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

Theta sat cross legged on top of the ship, allowing himself to melt in with the shadows. His eyes lazily floated around the area, not really looking for anything in particular as Arlex seemed to have that covered but keeping watch nevertheless. He heard Amicus and Yevni below and while he agreed with what the Callidus said he decided not to voice it, preferring to stay hidden. In one of his hands Theta held a knife, ready to swing or throw at any moment yet that was really just from force of habit. Whether he actually use it or not, that was another story. . .


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus laughed out loud as he remembered a joke he knew, he got a few weird looks and said "is it just me or does something fell wrong?" he turned on his heel and watched as the group was breaking up he looked at elisa and said "what the frak is going on?".


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Suddenly, there's a clang as the broken glass of the smashed cockpit, having come loose and crashed near the main part of the ship, is kicked out and falls on the ground with a crash.
With a groan, a small figure begins crawling out of the broken window, her longcoat and flak armour having protected her from the worst of the crash, still her one arm seems out of joint at the shoulder.
'By Balls of Saint Russ, dat was almost not good landing.' she groans, then with a yelp she loses her balance and tumbles out of the window and down the side of the remains of the craft, landing with a scream of pain as she lands on her disjointed shoulder and turns on her back, breathing heavily.
Her dark longcoat looks like it used to be black, however has several spray coatings of green and brown paint on it, in what looks like quite effective camo, her body armour and uniform underneath clearly of Cathayan design, though refitted to fit the much smaller form than just about any Cathayan anyone has ever seen.
A pair of Navy pistols hanging from her belt, as well as a well maintained combat knife.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

OOC: im back guys, but hades is still MIA

Hades wandered through the streets following the psychic trail that the cultists had taken. They took many awkward turns and twists, most likely to lose a tracker, but they werent being tracked by some fool. He smiled to himself as the trail began to have a more direct route.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: Can someone PM me with a quick guide of what's happened on this thread so that I understand what's been going on and what I can do next.


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Atsuno11 said:


> Arlex clambered up too the second floor of a large building nearby. He then used the stairs to get on to the third. From here he was able to survey the direct vacinity of the crashed ship. Keeping his crossbow in one hand, he pulled out a scope from his belt and looked around for signs of danger. He checked the group, who were only fifty meters away, or so. Hades had disappeared, likely to do the same thing as he, and the Grey Knight was moving around the ship with a purpose, Arlex guess that he was checking the perimeter for any more surprises. He then checked the surroudings for any sign of danger.
> 
> ((I leave it to Necrosis to tell me what I see. ))


Arlex could make out two figures. Two cultist both fighting each other but the Khrone cultist gained the advantage and killed the enemy cultist. The Khrone cultist then grabbed the dead cultist dead and charged somewhere else.



deathbringer said:


> Despite having achieved his task of restoring his weaponry amicus still felt uneasy
> he saw the grey knight's broad back dissappearing around the ship and decided to join him and share his unease with him
> He moved across to him and murmered into his ear
> "Sir, something is wrong here. I can feel it. We're so exposed. Something is really wrong'





dark angel said:


> marcus laughed out loud as he remembered a joke he knew, he got a few weird looks and said "is it just me or does something fell wrong?" he turned on his heel and watched as the group was breaking up he looked at elisa and said "what the frak is going on?".


Elisa began to use her psychic power to sense the area around her. She could sense much death. There was a battle being fought nearby between two cults. She then sense something else at the opposite direction of the battle. A dark ritual using the artifact that they had been sent to get. *"We shouldn't encounter to many enemies if we go straight for the artifact now. I know it's location. It is north of our position. We are going to have to quickly move north and then get out quickly before we drag into this battle between these two cults."* said Elisa as she then motion for the group to move out.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus smiled grimly as he began to jog forwards, he checked his weapons and began to mutter a oath of death, he checked his combat blades enusiatticly and said "lets go find this thing so i can get some frakking rest",


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Hearing the direction of the Artifact, Brother Yevni turned around from his patrol, and ran back to the encampment.

He was eager to get underway again, regardless of whether any of the others followed.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades could feel a great psychic turmoil not far ahead of him now and needed not to follow the trail of the cultists. He began to feed off of the energy, gaining back his strength with every minute. He stopped just outside of the psychic nexus that was the beacon in his mind and judged what to do next, go in as a prophet of chaos...or watch from the outside for awhile. This would most certainly not be the first time he had impersonated a chaos sorceror to the advantage of many inquisitors but it was difficult work. Yet he enjoyed it much so he decided to take this action. He began to walk forward again masking his presence until he reached what looked to be a warehouse. He stopped outside the doors and knocked lightly on the doors, he knew that these cultists were most certainly not tzeentchian, he wouldnt have made it to the door. He still masked his psychic power for fear of his thoughts being found out. He knew this was dangerous but it would give the others time to retrieve the artifact.


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex pulled the top bolt out of his crossbow. He pulled out a larger bolt, one with a little hatch on it. He opened it up and pulled outt he paper inside. "Cultists battling one another. Nothing else to report. Will return shorlty" He loaded it inside and then placed the scope on his bow. He aimed it carefully, so they'd see it but woudn't hurt anyone. Twang! The bolt landed right where he ahd intended. A fresh bolt loaded itself and the crossbow was ready to be fired again, this time with something more deadly than a message dart. He climbed back down and moved trhough the ruins towards the fighting.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Amicus moved forward beside Marcus as he began to jog forwards
and he smiled and said quietly into Marcus's ear
"Ready to get beaten by a girl, I bet I out tally you next time we get in combat'
He smiled again and said
'Though as your wounded i could go easy on you"

He laughed a little ans though troubled he began to relaz
He was happy to be on the move again


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Slowly dragging herself to her feet as she notices people beginning to move.
'Before moving, maybe good idea to get kit from valkyrie. She not flying much with 1 wing, so we could need stay here for more time. Can somebody help put arm back in socket?'


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

marcus chuckled at amicus's words and said "i may be hurt but i can still beat you, assassin", he realised he and the assassin had became friends and was starting to admire him.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

OOC: sentimental music plays in the background

amicus laughed at marcus's jibe and he began to feel a deep respect for the bodyguard
He smiled and winked "May the best man win"
He turned to Elisa "Whats the plan, we should hurry, the cultists may return?"


----------



## Necrosis (Nov 1, 2008)

Inquisitor Einar said:


> Slowly dragging herself to her feet as she notices people beginning to move.
> 'Before moving, maybe good idea to get kit from valkyrie. She not flying much with 1 wing, so we could need stay here for more time. Can somebody help put arm back in socket?'


Elisa sense something. It was back at the ship. It was a life force of some kind. Another Pyscher! "I think we left someone behind. Return back to the ship." said Elisa as she headed back towards the ship. She then saw the female pyscher and began to help her out.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha lets out another curse as Elisa pushes her arm back into it's socket, then nods.
'Dasvidanya, comrad, that is much better, I take it, we land in middle of hot kettle?'
Rubbing her shoulder a few times while she takes a survey of the wreckage of their valkyrie.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

OOC: First post so don't blame me if I ruin the story

Spartan Maximus then walks up to the fallen valkyrie after being knocked out for ages and surveys the wreckage for any more people. "Damn it, now I got nothing to do" he said before walking into the wreck.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Sees the soldier walking into the wreck next to her.
'Soldier, see if there is some kits left in valkyrie. Without pickup, we not getting off planet soon. We will need rations and survival packages. Some 2-74's, tents, water tablets and spare ammo. Maybe we have claymores left in ship too?'
Turning back to Elisa
'Maybe we get lucky and can fix wing back onto ship. With work might fly off to safer zone, though I do not tink she fly up to orbit, pressure cabins is shot, and controls are mess from co-pilot and navcom and radio are gone.'


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades shifted on his feet as the doors he had knocked on slowly opened up. A woman, who seemed to glide over the floor, came over to him and stopped in front of him. She had an unbelievable figure and the tiny flaps of cloth that could barely be called clothing that were on her accentuated her figure even more. To his surprise she bowed to him but he hid his surprise well, _"You have been waiting for me."_ he made it sound like a statement so she wouldnt get suspicious. She nodded, _"We have great one. You are the one to deliver us from the barbaric cultists of the blood god. Come our master awaits."_ He followed her in and the doors closed behind them, any chance of escape for him vanishing once they locked. 

She took him to a large room where numerous cultists wreathed on the floor in a gigantic painfilled orgy as the pleasured each other and were cut by jagged knives. What could only be the 'Master' of this cult sat atop an ivory throne with numerous protrusion, and she was by far the most beautiful thing he had ever seen with his eyes, but with his psychic sight her figure was distorted and twisted and repelled him. As they reached the throne he realized she was dressed in a robe of very transparent cloth and as she stood the woman who had taken him to her bowed deeply before saying,_ "Mistress he has finally come." _ The Mistress smiled at him, _"Come now, won't you speak for us?"_ He finally let his psychic presence out of him, it felt good to release it back into the world around him, and the cultists around him all screamed out in horror. The messenger who had led him had tears of fear running down her face but eh mistress was unmoved, he smiled inside his hood. _"Indeed you are the one who has come to save us. Lyra here will take you to your quarters and forever be your servant, when you are ready you may come see me here again and we will discuss the more important matters."_

Hades nodded and Lyra, making a concerted effort to get up, took him to a room full of garish colors and noises. He immediately stopped the noise and turned off all the lights he could so he could think and not go insane. Lyra looked a little confused at this behaviour, "Sit." he said in a deep commanding voice. She immediately sat on a stool in front of him. He came over to her and she shrank from him, she was obviously afraid of him but not as much as the other cultists were so she was not weak willed. _Maybe there is a conflict in her soul_, he thought to himself, _I will purify her every chance I can when we are alone, she will become a great asset to me. _ He placed his armored hands on her shaking head and went through her mind. It took only a few seconds but when he removed them she passed out and he was on the floor shaking with effort for reading her mind and all of her deeds had sapped him of all his energy and then some. For now he knew that she had turned to the cult only recently because of her family's death and that she was still in conflict with her choice. He winced as he tried to move, at least he knew that she would obey him without question now.


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

"Wait, you mean both the co-pilots controls are buggered up and navcom is down? I could try to fix the computer systems but can't make any promises. My style of securing objectives is to shoot first ask later. Or that's what I was taught during my training, so if you have a different way of doing things then that's fine by me." Spartan said to Inquisitor Einar (OOC: Sorry I don't know your RP name) before trapsing through the wreckage for more parts of the wing.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Natasha replies to the soldier: 'The Co-pilot IS mess in flight controls. Navcom blew up when engine overloaded. Other parts of ship broken to, like landing, but those not important for flying. If we get wing and engines back, we can fly to safety. But I believe we first have job to do, so we better first get survival kits and secure objective.'


----------



## SPARTAN-117 (Mar 3, 2009)

"So if we get survival kits and secure the objective that I've forgotten about, we can go? If you want to get the survival kits or secure the objective then you choose which one as I want to help us get the hell out of here." Spartan said before scanning for survival kits he picked up a few but they had been buried by all the rubble. "I'll get the survival kits if you secure the objective. That is if you want to do it that way. If not then that's fine I'll secure the objective and you can lift all the rubble to get the survival kits."


----------



## Atsuno11 (Jul 21, 2008)

Arlex slipped from ruined building, to ruiend building. The soudns of battle grew closer, and louder. He readied his crossbow, and commando crawled through the last ten feet. He drew sight of a small skirmish between two different bands of cultists. Some were in blue, adorned with the eyes of Tzeentch, well the others wore red, adorned with the symbols of the blood god. The Khornites had a distinct advantage over the Tzeentchians, having drawn many into close combat. Arlex watched as the battle raged on, happy to let his enemies kill one, another. _I need to contact the Inquistor and find out what the hell I'm supposed to be doing._ Those were the last thoughts in his mind, as a shadow suddenly loomed over him. He spun around, raising his crossbow, but to know avail, as the butt end of a lasgun smashed into his temple. Arlex stayed concious for only a few moments. He was being dragged away...and then he blacked out.


----------



## RagnarokX (Apr 6, 2009)

ooc: excuse me could someone tell me recent events, im not sure how to start:scare:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Hades had spent a very long time in conversation with the Mistress and had finally calmed her fears at a prediction given to her by a tzeentchian sorceror that her cult would be destroyed from the inside. He had made his way back to his room with heavey thoughts and the need to let his mind loose, when he entered he was greeted by Lyra and the psychic calm of his new sanctuary. He had been able to bring Lyra back to the Emperor through intense psychic contact and she had cleansed his room of all the effects of Slaanesh as he had asked. Thankfully the mistress believed that she was now his sex slave and he would not let her out, but as far as he knew the mistress could care less. As the door closed behind him he kneeled before a statue of the Emperor and began the purification of the room and their minds once more.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Locking onto the direction of the battle sounds, Brother Yevni continued his run. Cultists, by their cries.

Dead meat, by his hands. They wanted to be a part of their False God's vision, it would be Brother Yevni Nogorovich who would be the one who would send them, his faith clearing their bodies from polluted souls. In death, their purified bodies, which by the protection of His Divine presences armies allowed their birth, would they be returned to the true Light which will break all darkness. For does not the Shadow Flee when the Sun Shines?

With such mantras passing through his mind, Yevni sped on, quickly running at a sprinting pase, Storm Bolter Stretched in front.


----------

